# Vidcapper's Progression thread



## vidcapper (Oct 30, 2021)

As advised in the accomplishment thread, I have started one of these.

First entry then... Master Kilominx 49m52s, a 4m52 improvement. (4th solve). I completed the last 3 edges without even realising it!


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 1, 2021)

Set new 7x7 PB by 21s, at 11m17s. 

Also, a further 1m57 MK improvement to 47m55s.


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 4, 2021)

I did it, I solved the Gigaminx! 

It took me roughly 3h13m30s over 2 sessions. 

Most it was centres, so I eventually had to check bearded cuber's tutorial!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 5, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> I did it, I solved the Gigaminx!
> 
> It took me roughly 3h13m30s over 2 sessions.
> 
> Most it was centres, so I eventually had to check bearded cuber's tutorial!


had to answer a question on painting a cube and something about the pieces a while back
the amount of centres in most cubes goes up way faster than the amount of edges (and the corners are always the same)


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 7, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> I did it, I solved the Gigaminx!
> 
> It took me roughly 3h13m30s over 2 sessions.
> 
> Most it was centres, so I eventually had to check bearded cuber's tutorial!


2nd solve much better, 1h59m18s...


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 9, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Also, a further 1m57 MK improvement to 47m55s.


Now down to 44m29s.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 11, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> Did my first ever 7*7 solve today! Doubt Feliks or Max will quaking in their boots though - took me 79m4s.
> 
> Would have been quicker, but I really got stuck on last 2 centres!





vidcapper said:


> Set new 7x7 PB by 21s, at 11m17s.
> 
> Also, a further 1m57 MK improvement to 47m55s.



Hey! I remember seeing all your posts in the accomplishment thread during the summer/winter of last year during lockdown.

It looks like you’ve made some
awesome improvement on 7x7. Congrats and keep it up!


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 12, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Hey! I remember seeing all your posts in the accomplishment thread during the summer/winter of last year during lockdown.
> 
> It looks like you’ve made some
> awesome improvement on 7x7. Congrats and keep it up!


Thank you.


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 13, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> 2nd solve much better, 1h59m18s...


4th solve down to 1h49m6s...

That damn edge pairing though..


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 15, 2021)

First sub-26m 9*9 : 25:57.54.


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 19, 2021)

New 15x15 PB : 2h38m33s, breaking my old mark by 11m48s.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 19, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> New 15x15 PB : 2h38m33s, breaking my old mark by 11m48s.


Do you do your 15x15 solves in one sitting or break it up over a few smaller efforts?


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 19, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Do you do your 15x15 solves in one sitting or break it up over a few smaller efforts?


Several sittings, my hands couldn't take all at once!


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 21, 2021)

First 2-7 relay I've done in several months, 47s improvement to 33m27s


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 26, 2021)

Closing in on 1.5hrs on Gigaminx...

1h30m59s, a 7m57 improvement...


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 1, 2021)

First sub 40m on Master Kilominx! 

39:26.56, a new PB by 2m58s.


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 1, 2021)

Congratulations on your progress!


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 2, 2021)

My Elite Kilominx & Teraminx arrived yesterday, so watch this space...


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 4, 2021)

OK, started a solve on the EK, and the first 10 centres weren't too bad, but got stuck on the last couple of pieces of the final centres for a while... finally I wondered if commutators would work on this cube? And that turned out to be the answer!

So, 87m30s for the centres - edge pairing tomorrow...


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 5, 2021)

What do you use to keep track of your solves over multiple sessions? 

Teraminx will be fun!


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 5, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> What do you use to keep track of your solves over multiple sessions?
> 
> Teraminx will be fun!


I use a manual stopwatch in situations where solves take longer than my tablet's automatic power saving cutoff.


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 5, 2021)

Got my first sub 1m ao12 on 3x3 today!


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 5, 2021)

OK, I finished the Elite Kilominx in 2h 48m 54s. 3 sessions.

Phew!


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 16, 2021)

Am currently attempting my 1st teraminx solve - 9 centres done so far, just over 2hrs...

Edit : centres completed in ~2h35m...


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 18, 2021)

I've done it, I've solved the Teraminx.  

Total time 4h22m2s over 4 sessions!


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 20, 2021)

Got under 1h30 on Gigaminx for 1st time : 1h26m30s.


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 23, 2021)

vidcapper said:


> OK, I finished the Elite Kilominx in 2h 48m 54s. 3 sessions.
> 
> Phew!


Improved to 2h28m3s, 2nd time out.


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 24, 2021)

Wow, absolutely SMASHED my Master Kilominx PB today!

34m23s, a massive 5m3s of my old mark, (26 solves) and only my 2nd sub 40!


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 28, 2021)

Took a big chunk off my 7x7 PB : 45s, to 10m32s!


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 29, 2021)

Gigaminx PB down to 1h16m52s.


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 2, 2022)

Edging ever closer to the 1h mark on 12x12 : 1h2m59s, a 2m27s improvement...


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 5, 2022)

Im14s improvement on 13x13, to 1h21m11s.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 6, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> Im14s improvement on 13x13, to 1h21m11s.


What method are you using for your big cubes solves? Just basic reduction?


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 6, 2022)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> What method are you using for your big cubes solves? Just basic reduction?


Yes, can't really handle other methods.


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 6, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> Gigaminx PB down to 1h16m52s.


Now 1h12m23s - by trial and error, figuring out some tricks for more efficient centre & edge building...


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 9, 2022)

Wow, smashed my 5x5 PB by 36s today, down to 4m16.19!


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 9, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> I've done it, I've solved the Teraminx.
> 
> Total time 4h22m2s over 4 sessions!


My 4th solve was down to 3h32m41s. 

Does anyone else wish the shengshou minxes below the examinx came in a stickerless version? Peeling tiles are a right PITA...


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 12, 2022)

New 10x10 PB by 1m16, to 36m41.2s.


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 20, 2022)

New PB on my rarely attempted 3x3x4 : 2m22.9s.


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 21, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> Wow, absolutely SMASHED my Master Kilominx PB today!
> 
> 34m23s, a massive 5m3s of my old mark, (26 solves) and only my 2nd sub 40!


32m53.7s today...


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 21, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> New 10x10 PB by 1m16, to 36m41.2s.


Solid 10x10 solve yo, S L F R S' R' S F' L' S'.


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 24, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> My 4th solve was down to 3h32m41s.
> 
> Does anyone else wish the shengshou minxes below the examinx came in a stickerless version? Peeling tiles are a right PITA...


6th solve 3h16m33s...


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 28, 2022)

First sub 9 min ao12 on 6x6. 
8:58.29


----------



## vidcapper (Feb 3, 2022)

Under 2h30 for 15x15 for the first time!

An 8m52 reduction, to 2h23m46s.


----------



## vidcapper (Feb 10, 2022)

Broke 2hrs for Elite Kilominx. 

1h50m29s, an 11m53s improvement!


----------



## vidcapper (Feb 11, 2022)

New PB for 13x13 too : 1h16m26s, 4m45s off my old mark.


----------



## vidcapper (Feb 15, 2022)

Just ordered a 14x14, so watch this space. 

Now arrived.

Also Sub 3h on Teraminx for the first time! 2h54m10s, a 22m22s reduction!


----------



## vidcapper (Feb 18, 2022)

I bet you're all wondering what my first time for solve the 14x14 was... 

It was 2h14m34s. 

I was hoping to go under 2 hours, but the cube is very stiff, and being pillowed, is difficult to align. Hopefully it'll free up a bit in later solves.


----------



## vidcapper (Feb 23, 2022)

Sub 1h on Gigaminx for the first time : 57m57.24s. 

Also, my 2nd solve on 14x14 was 2h3m25s.


----------



## vidcapper (Feb 27, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> Sub 1h on Gigaminx for the first time : 57m57.24s.
> 
> Also, my 2nd solve on 14x14 was 2h3m25s.


3rd 14x14 solve, below 2h : 1h54m19s (despite a couple of pops).


----------



## vidcapper (Mar 13, 2022)

First sub-30m for Master Kilominx 

29m38s, 2m21s off my old PB!


----------



## vidcapper (Mar 25, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> Under 2h30 for 15x15 for the first time!
> 
> An 8m52 reduction, to 2h23m46s.


Latest solve : 2h21m44s


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 14, 2022)

19m27s on 8x8


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 21, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> Latest solve : 2h21m44s


Now 2h19m3s


----------



## Timona (Apr 21, 2022)

How many big cube do you have?


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 23, 2022)

Timona said:


> How many big cube do you have?


I have each, up to 15x15.


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 24, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> I have each, up to 15x15.


Try the Moyu 21x21x21


----------



## Timona (Apr 24, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> I have each, up to 15x15.


wow


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 25, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Try the Moyu 21x21x21


I will... after I win the lottery.


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 25, 2022)

At long long last I have broken 3 minutes on 4x4!! 

2:52.70, no parity & last 4 edges all solving themselves.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 25, 2022)

Do you even do 3x3? Curious


----------



## Timona (Apr 25, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Do you even do 3x3? Curious


At this point i feel like he doesnt lol


----------



## vidcapper (Apr 30, 2022)

Yes I do, but I can't speedsolve one - my best is only 43s


----------



## vidcapper (May 10, 2022)

Just got my first sub 1m30s ao5 on Master Pyraminx. 

1:29.52


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 10, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Wait, what's the difference between a Master Kilominx and Gigaminx?


master kilo is a 4x4 megaminx
gigaminx is a 5x5 one


----------



## vidcapper (May 11, 2022)

28s off my 11x11 PB, to 49m17s.


----------



## vidcapper (May 22, 2022)

Another 81s off 11x11, to 47m46s.


----------



## vidcapper (May 28, 2022)

Haven't mentioned 12x12 for ages...

57m12s PB, & 59m35 ao5.


----------



## vidcapper (May 30, 2022)

New PB on 14x14 : 1h49m1s, an improvement of 5m18s.


----------



## vidcapper (May 31, 2022)

I'm on a roll...

Broke 5m for the megaminx for the first time : 4:51.83.


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 6, 2022)

New 6x6 PB after a 9 month interval : a 10s improvement to 7:48.72


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 10, 2022)

8th solve of the Teraminx... 2h45m51s, an 8m21s improvement. 

(And only 1 sticker lost, usually 3-4)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 10, 2022)

legend... sitting down for 3 hours solving a teraminx not one but EIGHT times


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> legend... sitting down for 3 hours solving a teraminx not one but EIGHT times


Well actually, i solve it over several sessions. 

90 minutes is about my limit for one session.


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 20, 2022)

Sub 2m on 3x3x4 for the first time : 1:54.57.


----------



## vidcapper (Jun 26, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> Another 81s off 11x11, to 47m46s.



Today down to 46m16s.


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 16, 2022)

64s off my Master Kilominx PB, to 27m55s.


----------



## vidcapper (Jul 24, 2022)

6.6s off my 6x6 PB, to 7m42.1s


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 1, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> Haven't mentioned 12x12 for ages...
> 
> 57m12s PB, & 59m35 ao5.



56m9s today...


----------



## Timona (Aug 1, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> 56m9s today...


Wake up babe, Vidcapper posted a new PB


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 4, 2022)

Just took a massive 2m19s off my 10x10 PB, to 33m57s!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 4, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> Just took a massive 2m19s off my 10x10 PB, to 33m57s!


sub30 soon?


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 13, 2022)

8x8 PB today, 19m 1.3s, a 21s improvement.


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 21, 2022)

My first 15x15 solve for 2 months : 2h9m57s, a PB by 9m5s. 

No pops either.


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 9, 2022)

My Yuxin Gigaminx arrived today, and it is significantly easier to use than the Shengsho. 

1st solve 57m34s - not quite a PB, but only 1m48 off, so watch this space.


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 10, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> My Yuxin Gigaminx arrived today, and it is significantly easier to use than the Shengsho.
> 
> 1st solve 57m34s - not quite a PB, but only 1m48 off, so watch this space.



Broke 55m for the 1st time... : 54m56s (a 50s PB improvement).


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 17, 2022)

First 9x9 PB for 10 months : 25m51s, a 6 second improvement.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 17, 2022)

Just curious, what is your current high order puzzle collection?


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 18, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Just curious, what is your current high order puzzle collection?


My biggest is 15x15, and Teraminx


----------



## vidcapper (Sep 24, 2022)

I rarely practice 3x3 w F2L, but today I got my first sub 1m using it - just : 59.953s. 

(fyi my PB using a mix of beginners & 4LLL is 43.34s)


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 10, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> Broke 55m for the 1st time... : 54m56s (a 50s PB improvement).


Improved again, to 52m53s.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 10, 2022)

What's your main event?


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 11, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> What's your main event?


I dont really have one.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 11, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> I dont really have one.


big cubes?


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 12, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> I dont really have one.


9x9?


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 28, 2022)

So close to 10m for 7x7 now... 10:09.65, a 22s improvement.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 28, 2022)

Better than me I'm at 12 min


----------



## vidcapper (Oct 30, 2022)

Just dusted off my Rediminx for the first time in over a year, and more than halved my PB, to 20m23s!

(OK, i did a little practice first)


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 4, 2022)

My new puzzles have arrived! Dian Sheng 8x8M, 9x9M & 10x10M, the last of which i didn't know existed until i visited Kewbz UK website to order the other two! 

Ironically, i just broke my 8x8 PB before they arrived, at 18m45s (a 16s improvement).


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 4, 2022)

Instant success!

Broke my 9x9 PB by 1m6s to 24m45s, and missed my 10x10 by just 6s!


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 11, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> Just took a massive 2m19s off my 10x10 PB, to 33m57s!


With my new DianSheng 10x10, I just took another 1m51s off this, to 32m6s!


----------



## vidcapper (Nov 26, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> Ironically, i just broke my 8x8 PB before they arrived, at 18m45s (a 16s improvement).


Improved to 18m11s now!

Also first ao5<20m, at 19m25s.


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 9, 2022)

32s off my 9x9, to 24m13s.


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 13, 2022)

vidcapper said:


> 32s off my 9x9, to 24m13s.



Another 49s off, to 23m24s! 

Amazing what difference magnets make!


----------



## vidcapper (Dec 30, 2022)

Wow! 

I'd never been below 18m on 8x8 before, but just skipped that to a sub-17! 
16m47s, a PB by 1m20s!


----------



## vidcapper (Jan 1, 2023)

Smashed my 3x3 PB today on an incredible scramble... 36.67s (a 6.66s improvement)! 

4 move double x-cross, and skips on 2 of 4 last layer stages


----------

